# Anglescheine für holland auch in Deutschland erhältlich?



## Weed888 (25. Februar 2005)

Hi ich komme aus düren und will jetzt auch mal ausprobieren in Holland zu angeln!!! habe hier im forum jede menge über maas und seen in kerkrade gelesen!! ich persönlich würde mal gerne in flüssen ähnlich der rur angeln, auf barbe etc.. was könnt ihr mir empfehlen von düren (bei aachen) aus!?! Wo kann ich die erforderlichen scheine bekommen??? ich wäre für alle tips dankbar!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anglescheine für holland auch in Deutschland erhältlich?*

schreib mal nee PN an die Boardies

- Mr.Lepo
- the doctor
- krauhti
sind alle aus deiner Ecke...
die Helfen dir...SICHER!

*Die Scheine bekommst du nicht in Deutschland...so war es zu meiner Zeit immer!*

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Weed888 (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anglescheine für holland auch in Deutschland erhältlich?*

danke ich versuchs mal


----------



## Angelbaby (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anglescheine für holland auch in Deutschland erhältlich?*

Also wir holen uns die Scheine auch immer in Holland selber. Wüßte ehrlich gesagt keinen Laden hier in der Nähe wo Du die bekommst. Aber man soll die Hoffnung ja nicht aufgeben. Vielleicht hat ja doch einer ne heißen Tip!!!:m


----------



## the doctor (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anglescheine für holland auch in Deutschland erhältlich?*

1. Leos Angelmarkt Morsbacherstr. in Würselen
2. Jan Berksma in Kerkrade....

auf Barbe habe ich selber noch nicht gefischt....aber wenn du die Autobahn richtung Eindhoven nimmst kannst du schon in Born abfahren...dann Ohe en Laak...dann Wessem...
überall findest du Wasser


mehr dazu kan ich ja am WE mal schreiben


----------



## the doctor (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anglescheine für holland auch in Deutschland erhältlich?*

vorweg: solche Flüsse wie die Rur gibbet da nicht....Nur Fluss...die Maas...und einige Kanäle und natürlich die Seen


----------



## mo jones (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anglescheine für holland auch in Deutschland erhältlich?*

jo morge |wavey:
endlich ma wieder on board |laola:  !
man hab ich das boarden vermisst ...:c

die zwei läden vom doc haben auf jeden fall die papiere , meine hab ich beim bergsma geholt, und neulich war ich bei dem in eschweiler (keine ahnung wie der heisst) gegenüber vom mekkes, und er meinte man könnte auch die NL-schein bei ihm bekommen. 
wenn ich mich nicht täusche gibt es auch eine roervergunnging, aber wie und wo man die bekommt kann ich dir leider nicht weiter helfen.
check mal http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=46334 (falls du noch nicht reingeschaut hast)da sind einige gute links zu diesem thema

gruß 
 mo


----------



## Mr. Lepo (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anglescheine für holland auch in Deutschland erhältlich?*



			
				mo jones schrieb:
			
		

> jo morge |wavey:
> endlich ma wieder on board |laola: !
> man hab ich das boarden vermisst ...:c
> 
> ...


 
Moin mo,
joa dann erst mal "Welcom back" !! Wo haste denn ausgehangen dat du so lange net bei uns warst? Der Aue in Eschweiler hat seit dieses Jahr auch die Papiere für NL

@ Weed
Das ist ganz einfach zu finden,
wenn du von Düren über die A4 Richtung Aachen fährst, dann fahre in Eschweiler ab halte dich dann rechts Richtung Eschweiler. Nach ca. 500 m biegst du hinter Mc Donalds wieder rechts ab nach ca 50 m siehst du auf der Linkenseite Reiner's Anglertreff dort bekommste die Papiere.

Gruß Lepo


----------



## mo jones (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anglescheine für holland auch in Deutschland erhältlich?*

oha 
hab in den die letzten zwei monate voll durch malocht , muss ja für ein student auch ma sein :g, und bin absolut nicht zu gekommen zu boarden oder geschweige ma ans wasser zu kommen, weil ich in der freien zeit viel mit(für) meinen eltern sachen erledigen musste. maximal paar mails gelesen und dann immer ins bett , da ich um 03.30uhr aufstehn musste. hat sich aber gelohnt . so jetzt hab ich zwar noch 4 wochen frei aber keinen job mehr :v. naja was soll's jetzt kann ich ja eigentlich meine neue ausrüstung testen :l

du bist nicht zu fällig morgen in richtung wasser, und verrätst mir wo was geht? ich dacht vielleicht wessem die ecke, aber leider alles nur vom ufer aus. und dann halt mit gummi oder blinker |kopfkrat

gruß 
 mo


----------



## Dudzi (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anglescheine für holland auch in Deutschland erhältlich?*

@Weed: Genau wie Mr. Lepo beschrieben hat, kannst du dir sämtliche Papiere beim Reiner in Eschweiler besorgen. Möchtest du allerdings gezielt auf Barben angeln, würde ich dir die holländische Rurstrecke empfehlen. Dort sind schon einige gute Exemplare gefangen worden. Ich selber habe mich vor ca. 4 Jahren einem holländischen Angelverein angeschlossen, der u.a. die komplette holländische Rurstrecke vom Grenzübergang Heinsberg / Karken bis zur Rurbrücke in Roermond als Hausgewässer hat. Die Kosten für die kompletten Papiere (Maas, Kanäle, Maasplassen und Rur) belaufen sich auf 38,5 €. Das ist doch fast geschenkt, oder ? Solltest du noch mehr Informationen benötigen, dann melde dich doch einfach. Ich hoffe dir geholfen zu haben. |wavey:


----------



## Palometta (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anglescheine für holland auch in Deutschland erhältlich?*

@Weed888
versuche doch mal einen dei aktiven Boardies zu überededen den/die Scheine für dich zu besorgen   
wäre natürlich angebracht wenn du dein Fangebiet nennen würdest  :g 

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Mr. Lepo (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anglescheine für holland auch in Deutschland erhältlich?*



			
				mo jones schrieb:
			
		

> .......
> du bist nicht zu fällig morgen in richtung wasser, und verrätst mir wo was geht? ich dacht vielleicht wessem die ecke, aber leider alles nur vom ufer aus. und dann halt mit gummi oder blinker |kopfkrat
> 
> gruß
> mo


 
.... neee im Mom kann ich leider nicht ans Wasser. Mein Knie macht Probleme, hab deswegen auch nen Gelbenschein. Ich will hoffen, dass ich bis Mitte März
wieder hergestellt bin.

Gruß Lepo


----------



## snofla (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anglescheine für holland auch in Deutschland erhältlich?*

moin Mr Lepo

wa bezahlt ihr in deutschland für die gesamten papiere in nl?

wir hatten hier welche die dafür 50euro genommen haben

hol mir sie jetzt in eibergen/nl und bekomme für 25 euro die gesammten papiere


----------



## Mr. Lepo (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anglescheine für holland auch in Deutschland erhältlich?*



			
				snofla schrieb:
			
		

> moin Mr Lepo
> 
> wa bezahlt ihr in deutschland für die gesamten papiere in nl?
> 
> ...


 
Moin Snofla,
was die Karte jetzt beim Reiner kostet kann ich dir nicht sagen da müsste ich am Montag mal anrufen. Ich habe meine Karte für 2005 noch in Kerkrade/NL für 47,50€ gekauft. Ich glaube aber nicht das sie beim Reiner teurer ist.

Gruß Lepo


----------



## mo jones (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anglescheine für holland auch in Deutschland erhältlich?*

morge zusammen |gaehn:
meine papiere(maas komplett incl. maasplassen und maastricht) haben dieses jahr was von knapp über 40€ gekostet, und hätt ich noch meine alten zur hand gehabt dann wären mir noch was von 4-5€ gutgeschrieben worden. 25€ ist aber auch keine schlechter preis.
@snofa:  welche sind das denn konkret ?  weil 40-25= 15 das lohnt sich ja schon |kopfkrat

@ mr lepo : üble sache mit dem knie. ich wünsch dir auf jeden viel viel gute besserung. sei vorsichtig mit dem knie, meins is seit 8 jahren noch nicht ganz heile#c. guck das du dich bloss gut erholst für juni #6

gruß
 mo


----------



## Weed888 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anglescheine für holland auch in Deutschland erhältlich?*

danke für die reichlichen antworten !!!die boardies hier sind echt klasse!!!!RESPEKT

aber eine frage habe ich noch!!! wieviel kostet die günstigste karte z.b nur maas + maasplassen oder gibt es keine kombinationen?!? und wenn ich zur maas fahre könnt ihr also wessem empfehlen, weil fahre vielleicht dann morgen nach kartenbesorgung mal ne runde spinnfischen und kenne mioch da kein bisschen aus!!!!#c


----------



## Dudzi (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anglescheine für holland auch in Deutschland erhältlich?*

Hallo Weed888! |wavey: 
Ich mach' dir jetzt mal 'ne kurze Auflistung der Genehmigungen mit Preisen, die du bei dem Verein beziehen kannst, dem ich auch angehöre. Das mit dem Verein mußt du nicht so eng sehen, du hast keinerlei Verpflichtungen, es geht sich nur darum, daß man die Genehmigung für die holländische Rur dort bekommt.

1. Groote Vergunning, Limburgse Vergunning, für Senioren von 16 - 65 Jahre:
   20 €

2. Maasplassen Vergunning
    6 €

3. Roer Vergunning
    4,50 €

In jedem Fall brauchst du die "Sportvisakte", das ist sowas wie der deutsche Fischereischein, nur brauchst du dafür keine Prüfung abzulegen. Diese Sportvisakte bekommst du in den schon genannten Angelgeschäften oder bei jedem holländischen Postamt. Kosten hierfür sind 9,50 €.

Also, jetzt liegt's an dir.
 |wavey:


----------



## Weed888 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anglescheine für holland auch in Deutschland erhältlich?*

das hört sich gut an!!! kriegt man denn die roer vergunning auch in eschweiler oder würselen??? wollte die dann morgen holen und evtl. mal an der rur ne runde spinnen oder mit treibender pose mit wurm oder maden mal dem einen oder anderen fisch das handwerk legen!!lol kannste ein paar tiefe und langsam fließende stellen empfehlen oder heisst es da selber suchen??


----------



## marca (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anglescheine für holland auch in Deutschland erhältlich?*

Man sollte natürlich auch berücksichtigen;dass wenn man die holländischen Papiere kauft in der Regel dann auch Mitglied in einem niederländischem Verein ist!
Danach würde ich auf alle Fälle achten, wenn ich mir die Papiere kaufen wollte.
Wenn man die also z.B. beim Bergsma in Kerkrade kauft ist man automatisch im kerkrader Angelverein und kann immer für Ümmesonst deren Weiher,etc. befischen. Nur mal so zum Nachdenken.


----------

